# Salmon and scallops on Rec Tec



## frog1369 (May 30, 2014)

Well, I got to wanting some salmon and scallops, usually I grill hot and fast on the Weber but  last night I went for 240 on the Rec Tec.  I used Jeff's scallop idea from the newsletter.  Put the potatoes on about a half hour before the salmon, scallops and asparagus.  Amazingly the salmon hit 135 right when the scallops were 145.  I liked it and it was very well received by the wife which is all that matters.













05-29-2014 Cooker.jpg



__ frog1369
__ May 30, 2014


















05-29-2014 Plate.jpg



__ frog1369
__ May 30, 2014


----------



## seenred (May 30, 2014)

That looks great Frog!  I've been meaning to try that scallop idea myself.

Red


----------



## frog1369 (May 30, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> That looks great Frog!  I've been meaning to try that scallop idea myself.
> 
> Red


Thanks Red,

They came out better than I thought they would.  I usually cook my scallops in a screaming hot iron skillet.  I marinated these for about an hour with Old Bay seasoning and olive oil, then added just a little rub sprinkled on after I wrapped the bacon.  Took them to 145 and they were amazingly tender and moist.  My wife rarely eats bacon and there wasn't a scrap of anything left on her plate, so I know the whole cook went well.


----------

